# Fedor/Aoki sig



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's a sig I made tonight, I was just playing around. I haven't seen anyone do one on the Fedor/Aoki fight, so I figured I'd whip one up real quick:










Pretty basic, but I think the style is a bit interesting.

It's free if anyone wants it, can put a name on or whatever.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Interresting sig!


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I think the patterns on there are pretty nice. Maybe a nice gradient or something because with the black it seems a bit empty to me.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Composure said:


> I think the patterns on there are pretty nice. Maybe a nice gradient or something because with the black it seems a bit empty to me.


Yeah, I was thinking the same, but I couldn't think of anything to do with the extra space. Maybe a gradient would have worked, didn't even think about that.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the same, but I couldn't think of anything to do with the extra space. Maybe a gradient would have worked, didn't even think about that.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


Any time man. :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Very unique, and you're right, I don't anyone has done a Fedor/aoki one yet.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Very unique, and you're right, I don't anyone has done a Fedor/aoki one yet.


Thanks for the props, buddy. :thumbsup:


----------

